

NSW seeks to build 'unhackable' netbook network - edw519
http://www.itnews.com.au/News/156528,nsw-seeks-to-build-unhackable-netbook-network.aspx

======
rm-rf
It looks like they've had to bring in a large collection of vendors in order
to solve the technical challenges (Remedy, McAfee, MS's AV & System Center,
Aruba Airwave) and functional requirements (iTunes, MS Office, Adobe CS4).

So with that suite of software, will the netbooks perform reasonably well?
(Mine would not).

------
tomjen2
I very much doubt those machines will last 4 years. Even if they are taken
well care of by the student, other students might not (so you get to keep your
lunch money but not your netbook). And with only 2GB of RAM, it won't be able
to run any of those high-end programs in just a few years unless they aren't
updated to the newest versions.

